# "Death Star" Hexnuts



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just a little destruction with the 5/8" (thread diameter) hexnuts that Nathan Masters gave me at the ECST. They're a bucketful of dangerous and stupid!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

That's just plain sick!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy MJ..Those hex nuts are insane with you using them as ammo...Squirrel kill for sure with those & your starship.

Crazy man just crazy....May your ammo fly straight ..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Total sickness agreed! Imagine them filled with lead? Can you say "Death Stars on Steroids"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Now you are talking 

The hex nuts surely are devastating.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We are talking serious damage, ripped the side out a can while I was watching. I'm not too sure a gallon can would be safe. Glad I got to see it first hand. Location location location.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Just a suggestion if you like those. Check with used tire places. They usually have stripped lug nuts lying around.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

How do you get on mowing the lawn with all the steel projectiles that must be hiding in the grass!?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great video, MJ. Those things look like a hoot! And you shoot very well with them, even at a distance.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------

